# Pocket Shot Video Review



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The "Pocket Shot" slingshot-type-thing was introduced here a couple weeks ago and I thought it looked like fun. I got one in the mail today to try out and it turns out I was right 
I think that the shooting style has a lot in common with the PFS. You don't aim it, you point it where you want to shoot. The draw length is very short (like 10") but there is enough rubber at work to generate really good speed with 3/8" steel. 
If I were to make one suggestion it would maybe be to add a small centering hole at the bottom of the pouch, but that would probably compromise the rubber.
It's a fun product and I look forward to doing more shooting with it! I'd definitely recommend it :thumbsup:


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Great review MJ and thanks for posting the video!!! Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Now that is sotra cool shooter...Looks like a lot of fun to shoot..So how does a person go about getting a pocket shot?

Fun time video you done...sure can make that can jump....~AKAOldmiser

PS: I found out how to make a Pocket Shot On Line instructions...Thanks again for your video...


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I was hoping it would be good for my niece and nephew. What do you think? 8 and 10 year olds.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> I was hoping it would be good for my niece and nephew. What do you think? 8 and 10 year olds.


or just get a party balloon and put it on a cut off top from a 2 or 3 litter bottle.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice review MJ. Looking forward to getting mine.


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Mike thanks for that great review!

Beanflip and Imperial: We do not recommend this product for 8-10 year olds as it can be dangerous. It looks like a little toy but Im not kidding when I say it's between 300-350 FPS.

You can shoot paintballs out of it which is fun too and less lethal to beer cans.

If you make one out of a bottle cap the hole is too small. We used to use a Gatorade top which will give you a larger circumference....but it is more like a toy than our product. The balloons will tear if you buy them from Walmart or whatever...but of course it's still fun!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

MJ, as you have shot this product, would you agree with the 300-350fps estimate mentioned above?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

SmilingFury said:


> MJ, as you have shot this product, would you agree with the 300-350fps estimate mentioned above?


I just came in from shooting some 1/4" and, not having a chrony, I'll say that...
If it's warm out and 
If you use 1/4" and 
If you draw waaay back (which is hard to do with small ammo)
You could probably see 300+ fps. I put a couple through both sides of a steel can at eight paces. I also had a couple bounce off :iono:
Drawing deep with 3/8" is a lot easier and results in pretty good speed but my accuracy suffers.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I had never seen one of these until you posted this video. So cool! I need one.


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

M.J said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> > MJ, as you have shot this product, would you agree with the 300-350fps estimate mentioned above?
> ...


We are going to do another Chronograph video this weekend as I have had a lot of inquiries about the FPS. There is some technique involved in getting it to go faster believe it or not, and not tearing the pouch at the same time. A 1/4 inch with a PRO POUCH will get you around 320-325FPS. If you shoot smaller ammo you are going to get above that, larger ammo below that.

--Keep in mind the black Pouch's are standard and are rated at 275 FPS. (about 50 FPS less than the PRO.)


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> I had never seen one of these until you posted this video. So cool! I need one.


Yea, we just launched our product about 3 weeks ago.


----------

